# I have no choice.



## seitt

Greetings,

What is the best way to say, “I have no choice”?

E.g. a girl with a strict father may say to her fiancé, “I want to stay with you longer but I have no choice.” How can we say this in Turkish?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## ancalimon

seitt said:


> Greetings,
> 
> What is the best way to say, “I have no choice”?
> 
> E.g. a girl with a strict father may say to her fiancé, “I want to stay with you longer but I have no choice.” How can we say this in Turkish?
> 
> Best wishes, and many thanks,
> 
> Simon



Seninle daha uzun süre kalmak istiyorum, ama başka seçeneğim yok.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - is there by any chance a simpler way of saying this with, for example, a more popular word than 'seçenek'? Can we perhaps use "çare", for example?


----------



## snoopymanatee

I would say:

"_Elimden (başka) bir şey gelmiyor._"


----------



## Rallino

seitt said:


> [...] Can we perhaps use "çare", for example?



Yes, we can.

_Başka çarem yok_.


----------



## seitt

Thank you all so much, very helpful indeed.


----------



## ancalimon

"çare" is not the Turkic word while "seçenek" is the Turkic one. You can use both of them since they are both popular.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - actually I have a strong preference for Öztürkçe, but it's important to take such considerations into account.


----------

